# Woodstream Orchids 2015 Open House



## RNCollins (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm not sure if I am posting this in the correct place...

Woodstream Orchids 2015 Open House
And 25th Anniversary Celebration

Sat & Sun January 24-25th, 10 am - 4 pm
Blooming Orchids, Select Divisions, Seedlings, and Flasks

5810 Huntingtown Road
Huntingtown, Maryland 20639

www.woodstreamorchids.com

Phone: 410-286-2664
Email: [email protected]

From the website: 20% discount at the nursery only on most flowering plants and seedlings
www.woodstreamorchids.com/flier-winter.html


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes, right place. Thanks. I reserved some plants already! Are you going?


----------



## RNCollins (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm thinking of driving... I would have to go on Saturday.

They add an extra 5% off if you are an AOS or Orchid Digest member!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 18, 2014)

If you can't make their January sale, they will also be selling at the Paph Forum in February (valentines day)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes, I will leave all the best plants for sale at the later event! :evil:


----------



## chrismende (Dec 20, 2014)

Wish I could come!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2014)

RNCollins said:


> I'm thinking of driving... I would have to go on Saturday.
> 
> They add an extra 5% off if you are an AOS or Orchid Digest member!



A few years ago i took the bus down to DC, $30, then rented a wreck down there for $40/day. it was easier and cheaper than driving both ways. Alternatively, if you want to stop in NYC we can go together and split the driving/costs.


----------



## RNCollins (Dec 24, 2014)

NYEric said:


> A few years ago i took the bus down to DC, $30, then rented a wreck down there for $40/day. it was easier and cheaper than driving both ways. Alternatively, if you want to stop in NYC we can go together and split the driving/costs.



That's an idea...driving together... Let's hope for good weather!

I have a flask on hold (it will be my first): Phrag. Spot On 'Rose Revolution' AM/AOS x Pink Panther 'Tony'


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2014)

OK.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 27, 2014)

I might have interest in going on Saturday, or having something picked up. I'm not on weekend rotation that weekend but have to check trade show schedules etc to see if I need to be there Saturday. If had to be at work maybe you guys could pick something up. 
I was in silver spring md for few days just now and thought about visiting Al's orchid exchange and Woodstream but time was more precious to spend with relatives 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2014)

True that. Let us know what you are looking for.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 28, 2014)

RNCollins said:


> That's an idea...driving together... Let's hope for good weather!
> 
> I have a flask on hold (it will be my first): Phrag. Spot On 'Rose Revolution' AM/AOS x Pink Panther 'Tony'



Can I join you guys if there's space in your car?
I did buy from Woodstream in May this year when they came to Long Island sales show, but I would love to see their nursery and pick out what I like.

Please let me know!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 28, 2014)

Maybe a rental van is in order 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RNCollins (Dec 28, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> Maybe a rental van is in order
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Is this what you had in mind??




image by cponsolle, on Flickr


----------



## RNCollins (Dec 28, 2014)

image by cponsolle, on Flickr


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 28, 2014)

Lol you guys must be buying a lot of plants! Looks like a disco-mobile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 28, 2014)

That would be a ride of my life! lol


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't have a problem sharing a ride; as long as there is room for plants.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 5, 2015)

Are folk going Saturday or Sunday? (I'm guessing Saturday to get the good stuff)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2015)

I would prefer Saturday.  I remember seeing Rosalie Dixler there once and being afraid allthe good plants were gone!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 6, 2015)

First day is always the best of course, and first hour! hahaha


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 22, 2015)

So are we carpooling to this? It looks like it will be mostly rain earlier in the day 

If it helps I could drive someone's vehicle if they were a bit leery about snow, I'm very used to it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RNCollins (Jan 22, 2015)

Eric, Happypaphy7, and myself are meeting at Eric's apartment early Saturday morning. We're going to pick you up on the way?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes please. Just let me know which route you're taking and I'll pick the best spot to park and meet and let you know
Ty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2015)

Party!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey I can pick up some clams or seafood at shags clams & seafood at the Bridgeton Amish farmers market tomorrow after work... Stopped there two Fridays ago and ended up leaving with all three lunch specials (coconut shrimp, fish tacos with mango salsa and lobster bisque) mmmmmmmmm 
There could have been more shrimp, but the tacos were pretty large and great with the salsa and all were very good

They even make clam pies......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2015)

May be better to stick w/ simpler fair for the 4+ hour drive!


----------



## aquacorps (Jan 22, 2015)

If they have any Paph. Born Cross Eyed get one. A nice spotted complex yellow. Hadley has mine and is breeding with it.


----------



## RNCollins (Jan 22, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Yes please. Just let me know which route you're taking and I'll pick the best spot to park and meet and let you know
> Ty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi Charles,

It looks like we will go NJ Turnpike to Rt 301 to Rt 2, to avoid Baltimore and DC.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 23, 2015)

RNCollins said:


> Hi Charles,
> 
> It looks like we will go NJ Turnpike to Rt 301 to Rt 2, to avoid Baltimore and DC.



okay, i'll ponder the route here for a bit and come up with a good spot and get back

has woodstream had the born cross eyed before? (I see that they have had it in the past)
i see a desert heritage x born cross eyed but don't see listing for bce but will look when there

actually i have some oatmeal chocolate cookie dough (homemade) with semi sweet and dark chocolate chips in it that I can bake and bring along


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2015)

That sounds better.


----------



## Clark (Jan 23, 2015)

Wishing you folks a safe trip.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 23, 2015)

It looks like best spot to meet is off exit 1 southbound of nj turnpike. Rts 40 and 140 are right there; as you exit to the right you will be going towards rt 140. At intersection go north or to the right and you'll see a pilot flying j truck stop to the left. I'll be there near front in old blue Saturn. 

I think this is the next to last exit before going across the Delaware memorial bridge. Last exit before the bridge I think will say rt 49/130 and will be pennsville. Proper exit is at Carneys point. Both are in nj. 

I think eric has my phone number so can call when getting close or whichever (I can text him then he'll have the number)

 who gets to grab the first plant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2015)

I used to play paintball near Swedesville so i know the area. 
WE have already reserved plants! See you tomorrow.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2015)

So, this morning a few of us met up at my place and drove south, met CNYCharles by NJ Turnpike exit 1 then headed south to Woodstream Orchids.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2015)

More Paphs


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2015)

Now the good stuff! 
Cape May County flavum



St. Ouen flavum



Coffee Break x St. Ouen flavum



Eric Young flavum



Fritz Schomburg



Eumelia Arias, my color settings are off in the blues, they are darker and more purplish than shows



Grouville



The next 3 are darker, in reality, than the photos show.
La Hougette



2 of Sue Omeis


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2015)

Hat Creek



Hat Creek



Hat Creek!!! ??? 



Coral Jewel



Cardinale



Elizabeth March



Lynn Evans Goldner (I believe )



Spot on




Many thanks to Carol for getting the vehicle and driving most of the way. Sorry you had to deal w/ the state trooper thing.


----------



## abax (Jan 25, 2015)

Beautiful Phrags. and I've got a $250.00 gift certificate
for spring. WOOHOO. Thank you for the pics and names.


----------



## RNCollins (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks Eric, CNYCharles and HappyPaphy (Neil) for a great day! We put over 600 miles on the car! 

And yes Eric, it's too bad about the state trooper pulling us over... At least I didn't get a ticket!

This is what I brought home with me:

Flask of: Phrag. Spot On 'Rose Revolution' AM/AOS x Pink Panther 'Tony'
Paph. venustum
Paph. Magic Lantern
Paph. Ho Chi Minh x delenatii
Paph. Barbie's Candy (Paph. Coconut Candy x barbigerum album)

Looking forward to another road trip this summer!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 26, 2015)

What trooper? Something happen after you dropped me off? See that's why Carol was obeying the speed limit the whole way, she sensed the presence from the 'future' 
Was a very nice trip

Oh; I got four plants, a peach Besseae, a Hanna popow, a good-sized ice princess and an eumelia arias (all phrags). Since I've been a species nut most of my life this is a switch for me. Lots of nice colors from more recent hybrids 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 26, 2015)

looks like a great trip


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for sharing and sorry I wasn't able to come. Hope to see folks at the PF! Who's coming? I live 10 minutes from the USNA.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hope you guys had fun. I wanted to go but the flu and the weather kept me home.


----------



## Silvan (Jan 27, 2015)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing. 
So hum.. Did anyone get that amazing white Phrag. Hat Creek ? I'm wondering how a longifolium and a fischerii could make a white flower. Pretty different than a Mem. Estelle Getty !!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2015)

No, it was not for sale. I was quite surprised by the color. One, either the white St.Ouen or the white Cape May County was crossed with andreetae!


----------



## Silvan (Jan 27, 2015)

NYEric said:


> No, it was not for sale. I was quite surprised by the color. One, either the white St.Ouen or the white Cape May County was crossed with andreetae!



I wouldn't sell it either  
I'm struggling with andreettae, I'm not sure I'd try hybrids made with this species...for now 

It looks like you all had a great time! Seems there was lots of crosses that I'll never see in my life. Lucky you. 

Eric, did you get from peruflora the cross between (Coffee Break x St Ouen) x kovachii ?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2015)

besides the stud plants (not for sale) what are you interested in?


----------



## Silvan (Jan 27, 2015)

NYEric said:


> besides the stud plants (not for sale) what are you interested in?



A nice Elizabeth March would be fun. I'm into classics that nobody seem to remake.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2015)

Ok, I'll see what I can do. I will be getting some more stuff from them soon.


----------



## Silvan (Jan 27, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Ok, I'll see what I can do. I will be getting some more stuff from them soon.



Whoa cool! That would be great!! ... made with the besseae flavum if possible  Yeah, I'm picky.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2015)

Silvan said:


> Eric, did you get from peruflora the cross between (Coffee Break x St Ouen) x kovachii ?


Sorry, I missed this before. No, I did not know it was available in Montreal and when I heard you had it I was surprised that Peruflora had them. It is a Manrique hybrid.


----------



## Silvan (Jan 29, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Sorry, I missed this before. No, I did not know it was available in Montreal and when I heard you had it I was surprised that Peruflora had them. It is a Manrique hybrid.



I pre-ordered it, but they had sold it to someone else.... grrr  I wish they had told me. I would've ordered something else ...
I thought you already had this one. It was on their "Phragmipedium only" list.
You didn't receive it?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2015)

Must not have. I am not messing w/ any Phrags that are on the list Manrique is missing.


----------



## Silvan (Jan 30, 2015)

I won't go there, ...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2016)

Bump .


----------

